# دائرة فحص حالة الترانزستور (تالف أو سليم) ارجو التقييم



## khaled hariri (23 أبريل 2010)

دائرة فحص حالة الترانزستور :

هذه الدائره تقوم بفحص حالة الترانزستور (تالف أو سليم )
ويجب عليك أن تعلم إن كان الترانزستور من نوع NPN أو PNP حتى تضبط وضع المفتاحين الموجودين على اليسار فإذا أضاء الموحد الضوئى الخاص بنوع الترانزستور فإن الترانزستور سليم وإذا لم يضىء فإن الترانزستور تالف .

فكرة عمل الدائره :
================
عند وضع الترانزستور وضبط المفتاحين حسب نوعه ثم غلق المفتاح (Bush Button) فإن الدائره تغلق ويتم عمل (Bias) للترانزستور عن طريق تخفيض الجهد 9 فولت بواسطة المقاومه 470 أوم والدايود.
ويكون الجهد Vcc هو 9 فولت.
فإذا كان الترانزستور سليم فإن التيار يسير من C إلى E لتكون الدائرة مغلقة ويضىء الدايود. 
أما إذا كان الترانزستور عاطبا فإن التيار لن يمر عبر الوصلة CE وبذلك لن تغلق دائرة الموحد الضوئى. 

الصورة المرفقة


----------



## khaled hariri (23 أبريل 2010)

ارجو ان ينال اعجابكم


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (23 أبريل 2010)

اخى هذه الدائرة تكشف وصلة القاعدة باعث فقط ولا تحدد إن كان الترانزيستور سليم أم به قصر فى دائرة المجمع


----------



## khaled hariri (23 أبريل 2010)

أخ ماجد يجب عليك أن تعلم إن كان الترانزستور من نوع npn أو pnp حتى تضبط وضع المفتاحين الموجودين على اليسار فإذا أضاء الموحد الضوئى الخاص بنوع الترانزستور فإن الترانزستور سليم وإذا لم يضىء فإن الترانزستور تالف . مشكور على مرورك وعلى اهتمامك


----------



## ahmad05541 (23 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على مجهودك يا اخي


----------



## khaled hariri (23 أبريل 2010)

لا شكر على واجب اخ احمد


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (24 أبريل 2010)

khaled hariri قال:


> أخ ماجد يجب عليك أن تعلم إن كان الترانزستور من نوع npn أو pnp حتى تضبط وضع المفتاحين الموجودين على اليسار فإذا أضاء الموحد الضوئى الخاص بنوع الترانزستور فإن الترانزستور سليم وإذا لم يضىء فإن الترانزستور تالف . مشكور على مرورك وعلى اهتمامك


 
اعلم هذا ولكن عند توصيل التيار سيمر تيار قد يصل إلى 10 مللى أمبير و فى حال انقطاع وصله المجمع سيمر تيار من القاعدة قدرة 6 مللى أمبير مما يجعل الأمر مربكا لمن كان ليس بالخبرة الكافية
لتكون الدائرة أكثر فاعلية من الأفضل نقل المقاومة 470 أوم مع 2 ثنائى led لطرف المجمع بدلا من طرف الباعث على الأقل لضمان تشبع الترانزيستور


----------



## khaled hariri (24 أبريل 2010)

مشكور اخ ماجد على المعلومة وتستحق ان تكون مشرفنا شكراً جزيلاً


----------

